# Never forget safety.



## TreeW?rx (Oct 15, 2009)

Every one knows that you need to have your PPE on when you are on the job site. But lets not forget about when we are at home repairing out tools. My father nearly lost his index finger on his left hand just picking up a chipper blade that we were replacing. A week of whining and he is right back in the action, but it could have been much worse.


----------



## RacerX (Oct 18, 2009)

It seems that when working around the house we're all guilty of not using the proper equipment. My buddy was cutting up some firewood without any PPE and the chainsaw kicked back causing the handle to strike him in the head. Later that day he was having trouble seeing out of one eye. Seems that the blow to the head detached his retina. It took six procedures to keep him from going blind in that eye.

One other note, just remember that your employer is required by OSHA to provide you with all the necessary PPE.


----------

